# My Husband may be bi.



## BeholderofI (Oct 6, 2011)

I have been with my husband for 9 yrs now, 6 months married. A few time befor our marriage he would want me to anal play with him I would always manage to stop anything befor it actually happened, because I felt wierd. On our Honey moon he wanted nothing but that, and now it has gotten to the point that any adult time that is spent together, thats all he wants. After these past few months, I have realized that I can not physically satisfy him, I dont have the right sex organ to do this for him. I have found out that he may have had an affair with another man a few years ago, I actually feel ok with that. But whats really bothering me is he said he wants it "Naturally".
I dont know what he expects me too do? Help?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Ask him? Maybe it's time to stop beating around the bush and have a possibly painful talk. Better that than being in limbo. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IanIronwood (Jan 7, 2011)

BeholderofI said:


> I have been with my husband for 9 yrs now, 6 months married. A few time befor our marriage he would want me to anal play with him I would always manage to stop anything befor it actually happened, because I felt wierd. On our Honey moon he wanted nothing but that, and now it has gotten to the point that any adult time that is spent together, thats all he wants. After these past few months, I have realized that I can not physically satisfy him, I dont have the right sex organ to do this for him. I have found out that he may have had an affair with another man a few years ago, I actually feel ok with that. But whats really bothering me is he said he wants it "Naturally".
> I dont know what he expects me too do? Help?


Look, just because a dude likes his prostate stimulated, that doesn't mean he's bi or gay. Plenty of manly, perfectly straight men like anal play, and some get really, really into it, without once considering actually trying a dude on for size. So I wouldn't leap to the conclusion that he's bi based on anal play.

If he starts leaving a bunch of Muscle & Fitness magazines around, and spends more than three hours at the gym, you might have a problem. But butt play? You might feel weird, but if your G-spot was in your butt, you might have a different perspective.

Sure, you might see it as weird. But I wouldn't worry about it like that.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

When you say he wants it 'naturally', are you meaning that he wants to actively engage with another man?

And, is he always wanting you to satisfy him without reciprocating in being willing to satisfy you as well?

I'm with PBear - go talk with him. Try and plan out how you can best approach him without being confrontational.

Best wishes.


----------



## BeholderofI (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you for all the input. I am going to talk with him, and he is not even trying to satisfy me in any way, which is starting to feel really awful. Lately he has been "flirting with a close family friend, he seems so distant from me. 
I really want to Thank yall for all the input again


----------



## IanIronwood (Jan 7, 2011)

BeholderofI said:


> Thank you for all the input. I am going to talk with him, and he is not even trying to satisfy me in any way, which is starting to feel really awful. Lately he has been "flirting with a close family friend, he seems so distant from me.
> I really want to Thank yall for all the input again


Hmmm. Then there is a lot more going on here than butt play.


----------



## BeholderofI (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes there is alot more going on, but down to the real issue, we haave grown so far apart threw this. I cant comment to much right now but there is lots more going on. TY to every one


----------

